# Cameron Smith



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Has a JD in his garage…


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

It looks like a ryegrass overseed. The lines look pretty straight even with the trees in the way.


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Looks like Swardman handlebars also. I saw in one of his posts he has a TifEagle green overseeded with Poa Triv.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

I've been digging this new series. Marc Leishman's episode was cool as he's a turf guy as well. I wish they would have shown his equipment setup.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Herring said:


> Looks like Swardman handlebars also…


Yep. I missed that.

Looks like there is a Stihl handheld blower on the ground behind the pressure washer?

And the orange/black spreader is probably an Agri-Fab?

Any guesses on the other set of handlebars you can see behind the Swardman?


----------



## Herring (Sep 19, 2020)

Ware said:


> Herring said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Swardman handlebars also…
> ...


I'm gonna guess that's a Scott's push reel. Definitely a good lineup of equipment.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Herring said:


> Looks like Swardman handlebars also. I saw in one of his posts he has a TifEagle green overseeded with Poa Triv.


Poa triv?? Please someone send him a link to TLF. He needs help.


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

taking after Marc Leishman, his buddy.

if you want to see some really sweet backyard digs, although not maintained by himself, check out that same channel and Jason Day's property. It would be awesome to have that in your backyard!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

It is quite entertaining to see most of the Aussie guys really really enjoy their lawns.

Cams set up is awesome, he would be a great neighbor to be friends with.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

g-man said:


> Herring said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Swardman handlebars also. I saw in one of his posts he has a TifEagle green overseeded with Poa Triv.
> ...


This is an old article but discusses why a lot of golf courses overseed with poa triv. Some even seed 100% triv greens.

https://archive.lib.msu.edu/tic/flgre/article/1992may40.pdf


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

I watched this guy's Youtube channel before when he toured Jason Day's property in Ohio. Really interesting videos but I feel like the host is not the greatest personality to be staging these kinds of interviews.


----------



## GPO Man (11 mo ago)

Had a good showing at the Masters. Even third is a nice payout. Wonder if he will buy that Porsche. He could afford one after that Players win.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@GPO Man I merged your post here.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Y'all are trying to figure out if he's hiding a Scott's push reel in his garage and we're just going ignore the 1,300HP GT-R and brand-new RS6 in the driveway. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

